# Pontiac Grand Am Battery Light.



## kidmissle (Oct 1, 2006)

I recently replaced my alternator after my battery light came on last time. Is there a way to check and see if my alternator is out again?


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

yeah....get it running, then disconnect the negative battery cable...if it still runs, then the alternator is good, if it quits, its kaput


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Wozer said:


> yeah....get it running, then disconnect the negative battery cable...if it still runs, then the alternator is good, if it quits, its kaput


*NO NO NO!!!!!* Disconnecting a battery cable on a late model vehicle whilst it is running is _not_ a test for the charging system. This will create a high voltage surge that will drastically stress all electronic components in the vehicle and more than likely killing the alternator.
Most of the new cars will cut off anyway due to a safety built into the system - the alternator and computer MUST get the 12 volt reference signal from the battery or else they say "Oops...problem...we no go".


----------



## kidmissle (Oct 1, 2006)

It's a 93 pontiac grand am. What are the other reasons why the battery light could be on?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you have an Autozone to go to, have them test the battery and alternator.


----------

